# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Переведи свое имя на японский.

## Irina

Займемся переводом своих имён (фамилий,ников и т.д.) с английского на японский.
Вот и алфавит:

A- ka
B - zu
C - mi
D - te
E - ku
F - lu
G - ji
H - ri
I - ki
J - zu
K - me
L - ta
M - rin
N - to
O - mo
P - no
Q - ke
R - shi
S - ari
T - chi
U - do
V - ru
W - mei
X - na
Y - fu
Z - z

----------


## Irina

Irina - kishikitoka - сан

----------


## Sanych

Сергей - Arikushijikufu

----------


## брюNETка

OLGA - Motajika  - Мотайка)))

----------


## Vanya

kirukato какой-то 
а вообще я переводил раньше, только не таким образом... т.е. читал только, что имя на японском обозначает

----------


## HARON

katakumearikufu--это я?

----------


## Malaya

Женя - zukatoku  )

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Kostya - Memoarichifuka

----------

